# Moving to Edmonton



## leitrimgal (Aug 31, 2012)

Hello there everyone

We are moving out to Edmonton next year and just wondering if you could best advise me on what the best areas and safest areas are.

We have 4 kids 7,4,2 and 4months old, so would need to be near a Catholic elementary school and near parks and shops, but not right beside the city hopefully out a bit.

I keep reading about the Crime rate there is quiet high and just a bit worried about that.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Anji*12 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi Leithrim Gal,

We're in the same position as yourself, young kids aged 3 & 5. My husband is heading over next month to start work & check things out for us, have you had any luck checking out the schools ? I've read not all Catholic schools are free ??. St Albert or Spruce Green seem to be the best choice for ourselves as my husbands job is in NW Edmonton. 

I'd love to hear suggestions on nice areas with in these two locations ?? anyone ??


Thanks ...


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Anji*12 said:


> Hi Leithrim Gal,
> 
> We're in the same position as yourself, young kids aged 3 & 5. My husband is heading over next month to start work & check things out for us, have you had any luck checking out the schools ? I've read not all Catholic schools are free ??. St Albert or Spruce Green seem to be the best choice for ourselves as my husbands job is in NW Edmonton.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I just happen to come across this: CBC Edmonton | Features | Suburbs

St. Albert is a nice area (some of my co-workers live there), but I've never been in Spruce Grove. Mind I live in Tewillegar Towne (South), and haven't had the need to contact any Catholic entity.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Anji*12 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, got some useful info there thanks. Could you tell me what range the internet charges are ? & speeds etc ?


----------



## Wanderingmum (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi there, we moved to Edmonton 6 months ago from Ireland with our 2 dd,s age 3 and 2. We settled in the SW area which is about 15 mins from the city, its very safe and childfriendly, easy access to everything and there is also 2 catholic elementary schools available for us once the kids are old enough. Like you I was worried about the crime rate yet in the 6 months here I havent experienced any so far, the SW is definitely a family friendly area. If you have any more questions dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Anji*12 said:


> Thanks for the reply, got some useful info there thanks. Could you tell me what range the internet charges are ? & speeds etc ?


Hi,

This might be useful: Bundles - Shaw.ca

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Anji*12 (Sep 8, 2012)

Wanderingmum said:


> Hi there, we moved to Edmonton 6 months ago from Ireland with our 2 dd,s age 3 and 2. We settled in the SW area which is about 15 mins from the city, its very safe and childfriendly, easy access to everything and there is also 2 catholic elementary schools available for us once the kids are old enough. Like you I was worried about the crime rate yet in the 6 months here I havent experienced any so far, the SW is definitely a family friendly area. If you have any more questions dont hesitate to ask.




Yay... Thanks .. We are looking at the NW as its close to my husbands job. Hopefully its family friendly also. My husband is heading over next month to start work and look around the different areas. I've read some of the schools charge ? Have you come across this ? 

Also, did you ship your belongings ? I'm trying to figure out if its worth it or just sell everything & buy new over there as I've read most rented accommodation is not furnished.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Anji*12 (Sep 8, 2012)

wow, expensive... We pay €30 for 50mb ... Thanks


----------



## bernzie (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi there,

I am moving to Edmonton with my wife and 2 yr old in late Nov. We are planning on stayin around the Sherwood Pk area and ther is a catholic school in nearly eer neighbourhood out there. The company I will be working for actually brought me out there for a week in Aug and I got a lot done and researched. Also, my wife is a Leitrim Gal too!!!! Anyway, if there is any information you need ill try and help as best I can.


----------



## leitrimgal (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi everyone thanks for all the info its been a great help. We are looking into South East areas like you Bernzie and looking about the catholic schools too, I have a 2 year old too she was 2 end of June and baby 4 months and 2 older ones 7 and 4(Irish family for ya). Where is your wife from I live Drumshanbo.

Wandering mum where in the South West did you go? looks nice over in Spruce grove but think my hubby will be working South East side of the city. We should all have meet ups when we all move over so everyone can keep in touch and have someone to meet up with..it will be our group meet...


----------



## bernzie (Sep 16, 2012)

She is from near Drumsna. I'll email after Xmas. Be good.


----------



## Wanderingmum (Sep 13, 2012)

We live in Terwillegar in the SW it's about 15 mins from the city centre, 20 mins from the airport so very central location for us. It's a relatively new area so lots of young family's playgrounds, shops and a great new recreation centre. There are a few expat families settled here so it made the decision easy for us. Sherwood Park is a lovely area you get good value for your money I just felt it would be a little isolated for us it's 20 mins from the city out on its own. Spruce Grove is also lovely but again its half an hour away, I wanted to get to know the city and surrounds before I moved that far out. There are some great service apartments here fully furnished and all facilities included we took one for 2 months when we moved before our furniture arrived and it also let us explore the suburbs to see where we wanted to settle. If you have any questions just ask I'm happy to help oh and my best friend lives in Leitrem now I'll be visiting her when I go back to Ireland at Xmas, small world!


----------



## leitrimgal (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi Wanderingmum

Terwillegar sounds like a lovely place and has the schools too. We haven't decided yet on which area so we are still looking into all areas really... didn't know Sherwood park was far out thought it was much closer to the city than that. So is there a few Irish/English families out there too that you have met with.

What part of Leitrim are you visiting im in Drumshanbo (not far from Carrick)


----------



## bernzie (Sep 16, 2012)

Nowhere is really far in Edmonton in relation to the suburbs. The motorway network is excellent.


----------



## Wanderingmum (Sep 13, 2012)

About ten mins outside of Carrick have been up there a few times great spot to go out in! Terwillegar is nice the whole SW is a lovely area in my opinion especially for renting its very new so plenty of young families lots of facilities for kids and easy access to the city. There are a few areas in the city which are lovely like Strathcona great character very hip loads of little quirky shops and bars but with young kids it's just not practical for us. Sherwood park is lovely like I said you would def get a bigger house for your money I was just worried I would feel isolated in winter out there here I have so much more on my doorstep, have a look at Rentfaster you can put in the areas and you will get an idea of houses and prices. My hubbies company were great they helped us so much with the relocation and put us in touch with families already here, that's how we chose the area. Any questions just fire ahead I'm happy to help.


----------



## Eilish1982 (Feb 4, 2011)

leitrimgal said:


> Hello there everyone
> 
> We are moving out to Edmonton next year and just wondering if you could best advise me on what the best areas and safest areas are.
> 
> ...


Hi Leitrimgal

Just reading your posts, myself, husband were thinking of starting this exciting journey to Canada & Edmonton was out choice also but we do not know where to start. I would really appreciate if you could point me in the right direction to start the ball rolling (paperwork and stuff). Also if anyone else could help regarding work,how do yuo go about this (Recruitment agencies over there). How long does the whole process take

Thank you in advance

Eilish1982


----------



## Anji*12 (Sep 8, 2012)

Eilish1982 said:


> Hi Leitrimgal
> 
> Just reading your posts, myself, husband were thinking of starting this exciting journey to Canada & Edmonton was out choice also but we do not know where to start. I would really appreciate if you could point me in the right direction to start the ball rolling (paperwork and stuff). Also if anyone else could help regarding work,how do yuo go about this (Recruitment agencies over there). How long does the whole process take
> 
> ...



Hi, my husband applied for & got a job through the FÁS website . They're doing all the paperwork for is. 

Anji...


----------



## leitrimgal (Aug 31, 2012)

Hiya Elisha
My husband sent his CV online direct to company. They did over phone interview. He is just waiting on the work permit and just got some forms to fill out for immigration when he arrives. Do you have kids? It will prob be about mid Nov when gf gets there. I'll let u know how things are. The application for the work permit takes about 12 weeks


----------



## Eilish1982 (Feb 4, 2011)

leitrimgal said:


> Hiya Elisha
> My husband sent his CV online direct to company. They did over phone interview. He is just waiting on the work permit and just got some forms to fill out for immigration when he arrives. Do you have kids? It will prob be about mid Nov when gf gets there. I'll let u know how things are. The application for the work permit takes about 12 weeks


Hi Leitrimgal

We have one child he is 6 years of age. I am reading so much info i am confused as to where to start the whole process. What does your husband work at?Did he just look on the internet for jobs & apply for them? I would be very grateful if you kept in touch to let me know how you are getting along with your process. This is a huge step for me as i am such a home bird. Would you know how much savings you need

Kind Regards

eilish1982


----------



## leitrimgal (Aug 31, 2012)

My address is [email protected] you can email me anytime. Also wander mum if you wouldn't mind if we keep in touch too and everyone else ye can all email me the more info and people we know out there the better. 
Yeah he sent them just looked for companies and sent it out to them.
My oldest is 7 she is looking forward to it so much it's great for them 
. Nothing here work wise he works on Scaffolding Management. Where you from?


----------



## Wanderingmum (Sep 13, 2012)

No problem Aideen I'll send you an email today so you have my email address any info you need just ask. I know how daunting the process is and the help you get from people already there is way more valuable than Internet researching. Well it was for us definitely.


----------



## Anji*12 (Sep 8, 2012)

Wanderingmum said:


> No problem Aideen I'll send you an email today so you have my email address any info you need just ask. I know how daunting the process is and the help you get from people already there is way more valuable than Internet researching. Well it was for us definitely.


I wonder could you solve something for me. We've read conflicting things on the Tax system/rates... One article says its low & then I hear it cam be up to a third of your paycheck which has us worried. 

Any info would be appreciated

Anji


----------



## Wanderingmum (Sep 13, 2012)

Just sent you a pm now Anji.


----------



## Anji*12 (Sep 8, 2012)

Wanderingmum said:


> Just sent you a pm now Anji.


Thanks


----------



## bernzie (Sep 16, 2012)

Any of you guys going to be there for Xmas?


----------



## leitrimgal (Aug 31, 2012)

My hubby prob will be but we will be still here :-(((


----------



## bernzie (Sep 16, 2012)

leitrimgal said:


> My hubby prob will be but we will be still here :-(((


Well sure we will put on an extra pound of ham so..........


----------



## leitrimgal (Aug 31, 2012)

Ahhhh that's lovely that sounds quite yummy now actually !!! It's getting cold here now what's the weather out there now?


----------



## Wanderingmum (Sep 13, 2012)

Blue skies and sunny here we are still in our t shirts and mosquitos are gone yay they were a torment


----------



## leitrimgal (Aug 31, 2012)

hi everyone
what is the best way to fly to Edmonton.. I know there isn't a direct route but whats the most direct (less changes the better) ill have a nearly 3 year old and 1 year old in tow along with my 8 year old and 4 year old..and how long are the flights

Thanks


----------



## bernzie (Sep 16, 2012)

leitrimgal said:


> hi everyone
> what is the best way to fly to Edmonton.. I know there isn't a direct route but whats the most direct (less changes the better) ill have a nearly 3 year old and 1 year old in tow along with my 8 year old and 4 year old..and how long are the flights
> 
> Thanks


Fly to Heathrow with Aer Lingus and then onto Edmonton direct with Air Canada. Basically Heathrow to Edmonton is 9hrs. Otherwise it will be Dublin to Edmonton (vis Chicago) and it can be anything from 15-18hrs depending on the route and day. The company I am joining is paying for all flights and putting us up in a hotel in Heathrow the night before (again, because we have a young child).


----------



## leitrimgal (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi everyone 
Another question do you have to have proof of money/savings in your bank account at home or that you have money bringing into the country


----------



## bernzie (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't but then I'm on a preferential visa for required professions. Unless the company he is working for have told him so, I don't think you do.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

leitrimgal said:


> Hi everyone
> Another question do you have to have proof of money/savings in your bank account at home or that you have money bringing into the country


Hi,

If you are coming as a Temporary Worker or Spouse of a TW, you don't need to. When I arrived, the immigration officer only asked me for: my LMO, invitation letter from my employer, passport and $150.00 for the work permit processing fee. My wife arrived last night, and they asked her for the same.

If you are bringing more than $10k in cash, then you might have to declare it. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Eilish1982 (Feb 4, 2011)

leitrimgal said:


> My address is [email protected] you can email me anytime. Also wander mum if you wouldn't mind if we keep in touch too and everyone else ye can all email me the more info and people we know out there the better.
> Yeah he sent them just looked for companies and sent it out to them.
> My oldest is 7 she is looking forward to it so much it's great for them
> . Nothing here work wise he works on Scaffolding Management. Where you from?[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## leitrimgal (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi Elish
Send me an email and then I'll have your email address. What goes ur hubby do? If u don't mind me asking ..
My oldest girl is 7 to


----------



## GoldDragon (Feb 2, 2012)

leitrimgal said:


> Hello there everyone
> 
> We are moving out to Edmonton next year and just wondering if you could best advise me on what the best areas and safest areas are.
> 
> ...


First, there are Catholic schools everywhere in Edmonton. Have no worry about this.

Edmonton has parks everywhere as well.

City center is where you do not want to be. But you can move in any direction and there are residential areas, which are quieter.

The "best" area - for what? You really need to define what you mean by best?
If you could be more descriptive in what you are actually looking for I could answer more specifically. 

How about - which part of the city will you or your husband be working in?
It would probably be better to find a nice district not far from his or your work.

Do you know what where in the city - north south east west?

or do you have an address of the company so I can tell you district it is in?

I guess that is all I can help you with right now.
Regards
Gold Dragon


----------

